

BP has armed guards blocking entry to Elmer's Island - ck2
http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/04/15/gulf.spill.elmers.island/

======
foobarbazetc
"security guards" would have been more appropriate in the title.

~~~
ck2
Assuming it's the same group that they hired to block the media from talking
to cleanup workers, they are armed. Previously BP had the national guard
blocking the island, that was exposed and they had to go, then it was the
local police, which was then exposed, now they are down to private guards.

